# 4 CMBG/ Canadian Forces Europe



## Ian_M (21 Aug 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has some good sources of information regarding this formation as it was in the latter half of the 1980s? I've always been interested in learning as much as I could about the whole thing, thanks all. In particular I'm looking for the ORBAT, TO&E, deployments etc, as well as any good sources on the REFORGER excerises through the years.


----------



## Danjanou (22 Aug 2004)

Off the top of my head there's a book out called "War Without Battles" (IIRC) Which is the history of Canadian Forces Europe including 4CMBG.

Kenneth Mackasy wrote a WWIII "novel" as a training aid for the CF called "First Clash" that has 4CMBG facing off against a Soviet Motor Rifle Div. It's not bad and full of To&E of the brigade.


----------



## Ian_M (22 Aug 2004)

Thanks a bunch Danjanou, I'm ordering First Clash at the end of the month, simply because there isnt enough Canadian Military Fiction out there. I'll probally order War Without Battles as well.


----------

